# Down with both Rep and Dem



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm tired both dem and rep both don't give a damn about people and freedoms. 

They both will do anything to get reelected and make that $ from extortion off Corp.

I honestly am tired of these asshole fighting a fake fit to make average person to back them no matter what they do.

I have lived threw a lot of crap by both but since 2020 both parties are using aggression to get more corp $ or to back reelection.

Why are we devided because we think only one side is correct.

Please think really since COVID both sides have manipulated us. (Backing is $). So I an old fuck say hell no to both

Are we really sheep.

Are we going to let a Rich people decide what we think.

Are we really devided. I think not I personally don't like dem or rep both are willing to sacrifice the common people to get more backing.

Give please honest though before posting.
Not a this lr or rl post what really is people not please a mind set but open thinking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2022)

I would certainly agree that if you think either party has your interests as much as the next (big) election and maybe some forward thinking types within it the one after it as well, maybe with a bit of a taste for power on the side, then you are naive beyond what is reasonable to be, possibly more naive to the real world than the career politicians and business wonks that make up the main choices for them*.
But it is a two party system, mathematically reinforced (first past the post will always trend to two parties) and probably psychologically so as well, so what are you going to do? Vote for a third party at best is meaningless and at worst spoils the ones you might tolerate more (see many things where libertarians get enough percent to skew it the other way entirely which is fine in some ways).
Good luck getting a reformed system of voting in play without a seismic shift (civil war type deal). Reform from within rams into the psychological thing and probably mathematical as well, to say nothing of it not going the way you care for (in US terms the democrat reformation movement seems to hinge mostly on the democratic socialist/social democrat which contains more than a few wack a loons where 90s, possibly also in their 90s, corporate democrats you might at least be able to play along with), and the republicans are losing evangelicals of the 90s and going for the MAGA side of things which others, or perhaps the undecided centrists, might find equally unpalatable).

*career politicos and business wonks along with lawyers that might as well be a mix of the two are the main ones to have the tools, time and drive to deal with politics at high level. Your average autist scientist or salt of the earth type that worked up to management and believes the "serving the people" line is going to lose hard when encountering those that play office politics at high level even if they might actually do a decent job if put somewhere that aligns with interest (and somehow it was a vacuum rather than somewhere where it is almost a zero sum game for funding or allowances -- balance the hippies against the need for an oil pipeline and the oil pipeline built by a guy that runs drainage for a farm company can probably have it on time, under budget and exceeding standards, but the hippy lobby throws a snake in the grass, or maybe just a honeytrap, and all bets are off).

The two "good" outcomes then being enough people sit out that those that might not be a part of the turnout can make things extra spicy (I do like a bit of chaos) if the right candidate squeaks in onto the ballot. Both US parties suffer this somewhat at times (primarying and all the fun there for example) but not to any serious degree (see incumbency rates, possibly contrast to approval and approval within party). There is also a lesser version where something acts as a protest vote so to appease those that will choose to spoil in an otherwise close race they throw a bone one way or another -- the UK leaving the EU referendum was said to be this, though executed by either the malicious or the incompetent.
Things get a lot more local. Unlikely to be anything real while the federal government and supreme court holds the powers they do, and purse strings as well (every city built in the post war US suburban style is pretty much bankruptcy waiting to happen and only the federal government has the juice to do anything there). The immediate lurches that would likely come as a part of that would also be quite the sight to behold if nothing else. That said much has been made of local elections for school boards, attorney generals, state senators, governors, police chiefs, bit of lawfare and whatever else and goes for "both sides".


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I would certainly agree that if you think either party has your interests as much as the next (big) election and maybe some forward thinking types within it the one after it as well, maybe with a bit of a taste for power on the side, then you are naive beyond what is reasonable to be, possibly more naive to the real world than the career politicians and business wonks that make up the main choices for them*.
> But it is a two party system, mathematically reinforced (first past the post will always trend to two parties) and probably psychologically so as well, so what are you going to do? Vote for a third party at best is meaningless and at worst spoils the ones you might tolerate more (see many things where libertarians get enough percent to skew it the other way entirely which is fine in some ways).
> Good luck getting a reformed system of voting in play without a seismic shift (civil war type deal). Reform from within rams into the psychological thing and probably mathematical as well, to say nothing of it not going the way you care for (in US terms the democrat reformation movement seems to hinge mostly on the democratic socialist/social democrat which contains more than a few wack a loons where 90s, possibly also in their 90s, corporate democrats you might at least be able to play along with), and the republicans are losing evangelicals of the 90s and going for the MAGA side of things which others, or perhaps the undecided centrists, might find equally unpalatable).
> 
> ...


So short we the people are futa. Yeah you understand what I said thanks. No fix without a lot of people finally awake jk. Or civil war. This is a bad problem who owns the military arms. Do we really have to go century ago to come to agree. Force of arms always has force back. To tell the truth I will side with the side that is attacked. We think we are human! We inlast few years have proved it is not so.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Are we going to let a Rich people decide what we think.


Obviously yes.  Capitalism has to keep us at each other's throats, lest we turn our glare to the billionaire ruling class which has stolen the future for several generations now.  At the very heart of the problem is the fact that some people would rather worship the hand that feeds, even if it doles out only table scraps.  Otherwise America would've had its own French-style revolution occur by now, if not several of them.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Obviously yes.  Capitalism has to keep us at each other's throats, lest we turn our glare to the billionaire ruling class which has stolen the future for several generations now.  At the very heart of the problem is the fact that some people would rather worship the hand that feeds, even if it doles out only table scraps.  Otherwise America would've had its own French-style revolution occur by now, if not several of them.


I think you understand both R D Left Right are both out to regress the common people. I have read both the indic fo R and D not so different really just suppression of Major the people without.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 26, 2022)

The "elite" here in the US use the two party system to keep us fighting each other. And judging by the back and forth on this site alone, they are very successful at pitting us against each other. Further divisions are created based on race, income, gender, sexuality to keep us fighting more and more. And while we are fighting each other, we are ignoring their crimes against humanity.

This template has been reproduced in all other first world nations.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The "elite" here in the US use the two party system to keep us fighting each other. And judging by the back and forth on this site alone, they are very successful at pitting us against each other. Further divisions are created based on race, income, gender, sexuality to keep us fighting more and more. And while we are fighting each other, we are ignoring their crimes against humanity.
> 
> This template has been reproduced in all other first world nations.


Omg even you. Thank you. I thought if anyone would disagree with me it would you be you.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> I think you understand both R D Left Right are both out to regress the common people. I have read both the indic fo R and D not so different really just suppression of Major the people without.


Leftists are first and foremost anti-capitalists and against the hoarding of wealth to the detriment of others.  That's also the reason that neither political party in the US is representative of us.  Republicans have drifted far right, and on a good day the Democratic party is center-right.  Conservatives worship billionaires like Trump and Musk, and a lot of liberals have only positive things to say about Buffett and Gates.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Leftists are first and foremost anti-capitalists and against the hoarding of wealth to the detriment of others.  That's also the reason that neither political party in the US is representative of us.  Republicans have drifted far right, and on a good day the Democratic party is center-right.


Do you think it's fair that if my family was mil or bil. I should represent the thought of people. My opinion is no. I truly respect your opinion though.

Fyi for ever one m or b there's 1 m or even b not in that class. So what would happen if they decided to. I don't know force the issue. Would they really win. I don't think so. Just my opinion.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

Not a North thread, damn, I'd lose a bet if I had put money down. 

But yeah, I agree. Ds and Rs are not good, it should be autonomous although this happens across pretty much every Western country where it's Left and Right, and maybe a Center one.. it doesn't really matter too much since things hardly change (for the better).


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Not a North thread, damn, I'd lose a bet if I had put money down.
> 
> But yeah, I agree. Ds and Rs are not good, it should be autonomous although this happens across pretty much every Western country where it's Left and Right, and maybe a Center one.. it doesn't really matter too much since things hardly change (for the better).


Only people tired of both parties will ever truly change this. Yeah I know unlikely.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Do you think it's fair that if my family was mil or bil. I should represent the thought of people. My opinion is no. I truly respect your opinion though.


On an individual level it's absolutely possible to be born rich and decide to do something positive with your wealth/power instead of just trying to further insulate yourself away from the masses.  It's an uphill struggle to say the least, however, as the damage has largely already been done, the system of inequality has established itself over decades.  There's a reason America's infrastructure is perpetually stuck in the 1980s.



Randqalan said:


> Fyi for ever one m or b there's 1 m or even b not in that class. So what would happen if they decided to. I don't know force the issue. Would they really win. I don't think so. Just my opinion.


The plot to Antz I believe lol, or was it A Bug's Life?  Regardless, no, the ruling class would not win that fight, which is why they have to keep as many workers as possible wrapped up in a cycle of fear, hatred, and ignorance.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> On an individual level it's absolutely possible to be born rich and decide to do something positive with your wealth/power instead of just trying to further insulate yourself away from the masses.  It's an uphill struggle to say the least, however, as the damage has largely already been done, the system of inequality has established itself over decades.  There's a reason America's infrastructure is perpetually stuck in the 1980s.
> 
> 
> The plot to Antz I believe lol, or was it A Bug's Life?  Regardless, no, the ruling class would not win that fight, which is why they have to keep as many workers as possible wrapped up in a cycle of fear, hatred, and ignorance.


I have that in 90's was a million  friend even though I am at best at 10k person. O I understand both sides. Once because I am an a hw sevant I could have been in the 90's Hired for 500 k a week by IBM. If'd this up by being married and well deviced in that time. FYI I understand code for some reason I don't understand just like HW.

I will complete this bug code=bug life.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 26, 2022)

Are you brainstorming real solutions or are you complaining, real solutions require real work, real money, convincing real numbers to rally to your side.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 26, 2022)

Welcome to the party, OP.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> Are you brainstorming real solutions or are you complaining, real solutions require real work, real money, convincing real numbers to rally to your side.


I am not running from a setting. Just my opinion.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022



Hanafuda said:


> Welcome to the party, OP.
> 
> View attachment 340075


Yeah I know what should be is always short communing.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022



yuyuyup said:


> Are you brainstorming real solutions or are you complaining, real solutions require real work, real money, convincing real numbers to rally to your side.


But if you consider my opinion good a like is appropriate.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Omg even you. Thank you. I thought if anyone would disagree with me it would you be you.


I'd be willing to bet we agree on much more.

The days of the "elite" using the fake news and social media to divide us is coming to an end. Us uniting is their biggest nightmare.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Welcome to the party, OP.
> 
> View attachment 340075


Rand-style libertarians are too egotistical and self-centered, which also makes them easy to manipulate.  Sadly that means Trump is actually the perfect candidate for far too many of them.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'd be willing to bet we agree on much more.
> 
> The days of the "elite" using the fake news and social media to divide us is coming to an end. Us uniting is their biggest nightmare.


But I don't think left or right is consusive. I'm sure as life both sides are tired of this shit. Sorry about my clochinion. Tery  P. ref.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Welcome to the party, OP.
> 
> View attachment 340075



Can we get a third for teenager that just discovered libertarianism?


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Can we get a third for teenager that just discovered libertarianism?


 You didn't.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> But I don't think left or right is conducive. I'm sure as life both sides are tired of this shit. Sorry about my clochinion. Tery  P. ref.


Excuse me, but did you mean to use the word conducive? I corrected on the quote if so.

I agree. Now, by definition Liberals are meant to be:



> believing in or allowing a lot of personal freedom, and believing that society should change gradually so that money, property, and power are shared more fairly


Source: https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/liberal

To be honest, Liberals don't stand for those values.

And the definition of Republicans:



> a person who supports or believes in representative government


Source: https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/republican

That's not what many Republican supporters are in favor of, rather they want less government or no government.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Excuse me, but did you mean to use the word conducive? I corrected on the quote if so.
> 
> I agree. Now, by definition Liberals are meant to be:
> 
> ...


Ok my typo but do either really fit that definition. Owner fonderers would rool over in there graves with what is going on. Sorry to include that is real freedom. Any none coscastiion or free geno belief. O our fonders are so prejudice! But freedom for all. (Joke included).


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Ok my typo but do either really fit that definition. Owner fonderers would rool over in there graves with what is going on. Sorry to include that is real freedom. Any none coscastiion or free geno belief. O our fonders are so prejudice! But freedom for all. (Joke included).


Neither of those definitions fit Liberals or Republicans, people just redefined them forgetting their original purpose.

That's why I don't associate with either.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Welcome to the party, OP.
> 
> View attachment 340075





FAST6191 said:


> Can we get a third for teenager that just discovered libertarianism?


Thought I better do it myself, or indeed libertarianism does encourage you to put the work in yourself


----------



## Viri (Nov 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Obviously yes.  Capitalism has to keep us at each other's throats, lest we turn our glare to the billionaire ruling class which has stolen the future for several generations now.  At the very heart of the problem is the fact that some people would rather worship the hand that feeds, even if it doles out only table scraps.  Otherwise America would've had its own French-style revolution occur by now, if not several of them.


Occupy Wall Street scared politicians and the rich, and people with power so much, that they vow to never let it happen again. The poor being united would be terrifying to them.


----------



## Maximo101 (Nov 26, 2022)

I never saw the word 'politician' in the discussions above.  I think left alone, people would largely get along.  Then introduce a politian who stirs up hate and intolerance to get elected to wield power and money forever and bingo!  The entire political system is broken, with the left and right controlling everything and shutting out everyone else.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> I'm tired both dem and rep both don't give a damn about people and freedoms.
> 
> They both will do anything to get reelected and make that $ from extortion off Corp.
> 
> ...



ok but the problem is, that doesnt really help right now,  yes in a perfect world you are right, but the fact of the matter is we have one side saying they want your family poor, assaulted and compliant and another side saying maybe teaching kids weird stuff is a bad idea. I like your thinking, but we arent there yet, its freedom or communism, and sadly, you have to pick one.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> its freedom or communism, and sadly, you have to pick one.


It's obvious. Freedom.

Many people died for us to be free so we can't give up freedom for the sake of being "safe."


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It's obvious. Freedom.
> 
> Many people died for us to be free so we can't give up freedom for the sake of being "safe."



oh i agree, though the ultimate irony, is team communism has had multiple of their own violently hurt and kill people and then blame team freedom for it. You know, someone should make a law that everyone must watch the black mirror episode about the guy who rides a bike to generate power for the elite, while living in a room with each wall being a TV, flooded with ads, maybe then they'd learn something.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 27, 2022)

Down with the people who gave all the power to politicians and business men to run things for them. At the end of the day, it ain't the party, it's you who has failed and those who came before you. Stop participating in madness, then madness stops.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> Down with the people who gave all the power to politicians and business men to run things for them. At the end of the day, it ain't the party, it's you who has failed and those who came before you. Stop participating in madness, then madness stops.


While I would generally go with the specialisation is for insects approach to the world then I do have to note someone doing something dedicated is pretty much bound to be more efficient (economies of scale is a very real thing, likewise selling 1000 or something to one customer for maybe a bit less is a lot less of a headache than 1000 members of the general public), more capable (being self employed I also have to do my books, advertising/marketing, my website, stock control, customer management in addition to actually doing things that earn money where if I was working for someone I would just be earning money) or more even if people were equal (they are not), places were equal (also not -- there is a reason the Swiss and Mongolians are not major naval powers) and luck was not a factor (it is, as is "right place, right time"). This also says nothing about the growth at all costs thing that software companies end up having to be.
This pretty much ensures the continued existence of politicians and business types. The best I can hope for is noting that all businesses tend to end up top heavy (be it pointless laws, boss man wanting to have more people under him because it makes his bits tingle to be powerful even if it is pointless/fake, once useful person capture*, historical redundancy, Peter principle** or ) and with redundant equipment (this machine cost me £100000 to buy 20 years ago and will cost to dispose of it in addition to buying a new one and training existing people on it, someone with a blank warehouse can come in and get something new with probably far more functionality) and thus go bankrupt if they attempt any kind of major growth (all the world's longest running businesses tend to be small hotels, restaurants or family businesses operating from one location. Though enough of those get knocked out by one bad season, debt traps and whatnot that big companies can weather the storm of).
Politicians... unless term limits become a thing (and sometimes you might want people there with an eye to the long game rather than maximising their gains in money, connections or "legacy" over the time they have in, and still having the puppet master problem) then... incumbency rates the world over speak for themselves. Not to mention the career politician problem vs someone with actual skills but not in politics means at best you get the lawyers in there thing I noted in an earlier post.

*we don't have a job for you right now but we like your skills and don't want our competitors to have you so have some make work, an the related thing where you buy a company to dodge recruiting costs but end up with some useless people to also make a home for.

**everybody rises to the level of their incompetency and no further.

Or the shorter version. Human vanity, laziness and security. Nobody ever lost out betting wide on that. Though a eugenics project to weed out the followers of society... could be an interesting.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 27, 2022)

Viri said:


> Occupy Wall Street scared politicians and the rich, and people with power so much, that they vow to never let it happen again. The poor being united would be terrifying to them.


Republicans like Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan were terrified of the Tea Party and destroyed that movement. The uniparty protects itself. It's no wonder republican voters have become anti-corporations.

It's up to us to expose the uniparty for who they really are. They do not represent the American people at all. They use us to funnel money back to themselves and to retain power. There is no way these people are able to be as unpopular as they are and still win re-elections for 20-30-40 years.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Republicans like Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan were terrified of the Tea Party and destroyed that movement. The uniparty protects itself. It's no wonder republican voters have become anti-corporations.
> 
> It's up to us to expose the uniparty for who they really are. They do not represent the American people at all. They use us to funnel money back to themselves and to retain power. There is no way these people are able to be as unpopular as they are and still win re-elections for 20-30-40 years.


You are right on there, though the thing is that the American people generations ago were HIGHLY against changes that were being forced upon them in this country, which directly went against the foundations and principles upon which it was founded upon. Yet there were others who were willing to take a check and served as the enforcers of these new unconstitutional norms. Then as each generation came into existence, they were a little bit more indoctrinated and complacent than their forefathers, and their forefather's forefathers, etc. To the point where Mandated Schooling came about and began to take away education from the hands of the family and use it to build an empire. And then they began to data base the students, implement Federal Testing, and then No Child Left Behind policies, and then Common Core, and then Mandatory sexualization of education, and the inevitable race baiting at the expense of true history, and now Trans kids in girl's sports. So what do the kids of this generation do? Support the trans kid. What do the parents do? Type on twitter about how it's WRONG, but we are all still playing along like any of this has to do with what America was created to be.
DUMB ASSES all of them! They deserve what they get. They don't discuss about how the culture has gone down hill, because they music and entertainment they listened to was corrupt and polluted, and only got more corrupted and polluted with every generation. In this digital age, "entertainment" serves as a stepping stone to normalize corruption gradually on all levels. It's simple, no one sees, no one steps up and says "WE DID THIS, WE WERE WRONG", rather they think electing officials and spending their money on non-woke companies is the way the truth and the light.  Meanwhile their children walk around acting like was only the norm in the 1970's red light district era, as if that is somehow representing a perfectly normal repressed minority, and their politics is not far removed from Lenin, Trotsky, or Mao, except unlike those Marxists, they say they want to abolish Capital, rather than control it, though they are more than happy to bask it its fruits, by them selves iPods with little Anarchy stickers to put on the back, and contrary true punk rock, they are pretty well aligned with every "moral virtue" Hollywood and the Establishment at large is pushing upon us, part of which is in fact a response to Occupy Wall Street as what better way to distract and divide the angry masses than to divide them among themselves with wokeism, that endless critique that destroys all in it's path and builds nothing. 



Again, DUMB ASSES! Fuck em'!


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 28, 2022)

The main issue with the two part system is that the moment i criticize one (and Republicans seem to want me doing just that over and over again), i get accused of being "extreme leftwing communist/socialist scum"... Aka a Democrat. Whereas i find them at best the lesser evil.
As in: they're maintaining the status quo. But doing something regarding the climate changes? Taking an active stance against Russia? Reducing inequality? Even fucking basic Healthcare needs so much defending a bare minimum that you're better off in 'less developed' countries (you're not really in a position to criticize Cuba when their system beats yours hands down). 
Fuck... Even properly prosecuting a terrorist is too hard when he's a former president.

But are you sheep? Unfortunately, the answer's yes. You're given just enough personal freedom to voice your thoughts online but not to the point where you can make a change. For every one person you can convince about the rotten-ness of a two party system, biased media flips a thousand back in line.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 28, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Omg even you. Thank you. I thought if anyone would disagree with me it would you be you.



why are you even seeking his approval?


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 28, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> why are you even seeking his approval?


Not approval just didn't expect that reply.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 29, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> The main issue with the two part system is that the moment i criticize one (and Republicans seem to want me doing just that over and over again), i get accused of being "extreme leftwing communist/socialist scum"... Aka a Democrat. Whereas i find them at best the lesser evil.
> As in: they're maintaining the status quo. But doing something regarding the climate changes? Taking an active stance against Russia? Reducing inequality? Even fucking basic Healthcare needs so much defending a bare minimum that you're better off in 'less developed' countries (you're not really in a position to criticize Cuba when their system beats yours hands down).
> Fuck... Even properly prosecuting a terrorist is too hard when he's a former president.
> 
> But are you sheep? Unfortunately, the answer's yes. You're given just enough personal freedom to voice your thoughts online but not to the point where you can make a change. For every one person you can convince about the rotten-ness of a two party system, biased media flips a thousand back in line.


Cuba is so wonderful, people risk their lives, build makeshift rafts and traverse shark and jellyfish infested waters just to leave it for the evil United States.

I'm actually gonna share your comment with all my Cuban friends so we can all laugh at you.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2022



CommanderCool said:


> why are you even seeking his approval?


Why are you mad?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Why are you mad?


why is an obsoleted american stain posting on an internet forum like they're a teenager?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 29, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> why is an obsoleted american stain posting on an internet forum like they're a teenager?


Stay mad, my friend.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 30, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Stay mad, my friend.


aspirations of a person with a 30+ year career: making people mad on the internet.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 30, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> That's not what many Republican supporters are in favor of, rather they want less government or no government.


No. Conservative inherently means Well, conservation. Aka, want status quo. Or pro current system. Generally speaking, leftists, or "progressives" would want to go past or away from that system. To be quite frank, it perfectly matches the Republican Party.
Their "solution" is to dissolve any governmental regulations, while also bolstering governmental power at the same time.






It's the reason Republicans were "back the blue." while simultaneously holding the stance that there needs to be less regulation.
The two ideas are in complete conflict if the true stance was "less government power in general"
However it makes sense when you think about it in the sense of increasing corporate power. By removing regulations, which usually protects the people. It makes it so companies can make more predatory decisions for profit sake.

While increasing governmental power to assist in closing the back door, and squash any attempts by the populous to put them back in place.
Democrats aren't progressives. They're middle right. So actual progressive people have no choice but to support Democrats when it comes to a standard election here. Which because more and more of the base of people are infact, progressive, Democrats occasionally bend the knee, but it's not terrible often, usually resulting polices either watered-down insanely.
However if we did have a progressive party here proper, then the attempts by the populous would be pretty obvious.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 30, 2022)

I really like Josh Hawley, Ben Carson, Ron Paul, Rand Paul,
Joseph Pinion III, Robert F. Kennedy Jr, etc. I believe Mrs. Greene is sincere and has a lot of her priorities right also. I've always voted for independent candidates, though these days it's like those of the old independent mind set, just happen to be called Republican now. The Republicans up till them have always been the opposite wing from the Democrat party, in regards to the body of the bird of prey which they make up. Now it looks like many of those old Republicans are gone, or running a desperate smear campaign along side the Democrats, painting the new school of Republicans, which have more in common with the Republicans of when the party first started in the late 1800's, than they do with the Neo-Cons and such, though there are still a few like Eyepatch McCain, Ted Cruz, and the like who's loyalty to the foundation that our nation once tried to observe and respect, such as when Americans sacrificed life and limb to free the slaves. Granted there are bad things that came with the Union, but many who fought were fighting for the lives of people they'd probably never know, and aside of the British, America was one of the very first countries to attempt to put an end to slavery. 

The problem is though is that we the people don't stand up and do shit anymore. We are too timid to fight much less take a stand, and we'd rather just go along to get along than stir up the pot or dare offend anyone. We are too comfortable to do the hard things that require real sacrifice from us. We are still distracted by the shallow and pathetic gossip created by the media outlets, and we do very little if not NOTHING to help these poor souls like I named above, as they them selves sacrifice them selves to try to push us back a bit from this edge that we should never have came so close to in the first place.  Again, I blame it on every generation that was born into this world since the advent of the moving picture. It's like they dropped that little trojan horse amidst us, and instantly we all stopped meeting in the park and began to spend more and more time willfully allowing our selves to be conditioned, mesmerized, and in complete awe of the screens before us; a virtual reality upon which we collectively base our lives upon.  Is it any wonder that nothing seems real anymore? If you are alive, then you, like my self are in some part to blame.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 30, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I really like Josh Hawley, Ben Carson, Ron Paul, Rand Paul,



I stopped reading there.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 30, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> I stopped reading there.


That's why you fail to understand let alone learn from that which you don't agree with.

Anyhow, who do you like?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 30, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> That's why you fail to understand let alone learn from that which you don't agree with.
> 
> Anyhow, who do you like?



i have no stake in this race.  furthermore, you assume that democrats and republicans are in any way equal.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 30, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> i have no stake in this race.  furthermore, you assume that democrats and republicans are in any way equal.


No, the Democrats run the show, and they are ran by Globalists. The Republican party is just there for a sense of choice, or at least that's the only function it has ever served in my life time. 
How do you not have a Stake, are you holed upon on acres of private property, running a self sustained farm or something?


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 30, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> No, the Democrats run the show, and they are ran by Globalists.


stopped reading again.  man you americans believe fucking anything that a news source parrots to you lmfao.

if you call fox news a news source anyways.  which you guys do, because the fcc hasn't taken away their license to broadcast.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 30, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> stopped reading again.  man you americans believe fucking anything that a news source parrots to you lmfao.
> 
> if you call fox news a news source anyways.  which you guys do, because the fcc hasn't taken away their license to broadcast.


Presumptive much? No I read the United Nations web site, as well as that of the World Economic Forum. They tell you what they are doing. Read much, or do you just fly off the top of your head like most normies?


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 3, 2022)

Ugh... Just read that the us unveiled a new type of stealth bomber. Cost to make is roughly 700 million bucks, and the army is to order at least a hundred of those things. 
So this democratic government can either A. Send every us citizen a 200 dollar check or B. Have a hundred of those toys to engage war with. 
The fact they went with B is an indication of my respect for the democrats.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 3, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> The fact they went with B is an indication of my respect for the democrats.


Middle right, like I've said several times over. If you haven't heard, Biden essentially fucked over railroad workers (anti union action), as I expected him to. If the GOP were in power, they'd be even more blatant about how shitty they are (fucking over Unions even harder)

If Biden keeps making legendary plays like this, he's going to have to give up running for the next election. People only selected him because he wasn't Trump or Trumpish. Doesn't mean people don't want someone better than soggy luke warm toast.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 6, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> aspirations of a person with a 30+ year career: making people mad on the internet.


Aspirations of CommanderFool: talk about pooping habits of old men.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 6, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Aspirations of CommanderFool: talk about pooping habits of old men.


took you a few days to come up with that one, didn't it, old man?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 6, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> took you a few days to come up with that one, didn't it, old man?


I have a life and don't have time to come in here and babysit you on a daily basis.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 6, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I have a life and don't have time to come in here and babysit you on a daily basis.


quite the life to end up on gbatemp arguing with people who are probably 30 years younger than you, trying to validate yourself online and defend antiquated, worthless ideologies in the process.  you're such a role model.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 7, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> quite the life to end up on gbatemp arguing with people who are probably 30 years younger than you, trying to validate yourself online and defend antiquated, worthless ideologies in the process.  you're such a role model.


You being 15 years old explains a lot.


----------

